# International Harvester 3800 Industrial backhoe.



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

Hello.. I bought this a few weeks ago and have been doing my best to bring her around the mountain and get her going in good style again.

I'm in need of a few parts and making the rounds trying to find people who might have a secret stash someplace or a reference.

These seem to be pretty rare and fall into the 3800, 3820 and 3850.. The 3800 and 3820 are backhoes and the 3850 is front-end loader only. But same bones..
It has a D282 Engine, Rockwell PS50 axels, and Allison TT2220-1 transmission. 











I need a transmission filter and a bottom spacer for the backhoe pivot/trunnion. (469079R1 or 468336R1 spacer). 

I really need a picture of the spacer unless someone has one extra.. With the photo I can make one..


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

I had to make a new throttle pedal spacer and pin (forged out of lawnmower blade),

Straightened the throttle rod and governor. 

Have changed the transmission oil.. 

Have replaced the water pump. 

Have adjusted the valves as per the manual and installed a new valve cover gasket.
2 new fan belts.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

She should do some serious digging


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That is a nice solid unit and has a tough looking stance about it.


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)




----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> She should do some serious digging


Funny thing is I've wanted one of these for many years.. We only have 2 acres so will be a monster.. 

Looks smaller in photos.. 



FredM said:


> That is a nice solid unit and has a tough looking stance about it.


Right!!!!


----------



## ED008 (2 mo ago)

I bought a 3800 a few weeks ago. It sounds like you found a transmission filter, but in case you didn't the one on mine is a Baldwin BT839.

I need glass for the Sims cab. The front windshield and one of the side windows in the back as shown in the image. I also need one in the rear for the backhoe operator, but if I can replace the others to begin with I'd be happy. Any suggestions?


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

If the glass is just a flat price, you can probably get a piece cut at a glass shop and get them to install it as well. I put a new windshield in a 1964 Nissan patrol about 30 years ago, it was not rocket science then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

Flat piece, not price


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

That is a great looking machine.. Does your machine still have the heater in it? Mine is missing. 



ED008 said:


> I bought a 3800 a few weeks ago. It sounds like you found a transmission filter, but in case you didn't the one on mine is a Baldwin BT839.
> 
> I need glass for the Sims cab. The front windshield and one of the side windows in the back as shown in the image. I also need one in the rear for the backhoe operator, but if I can replace the others to begin with I'd be happy. Any suggestions?


So I looked up the Baldwin filter number you supplied.. No good on my machine. The filter on the transmission side is the one I'm looking for.. The photo of it is up above in the thread.

I have not found a hydraulic filter outside of the return filter in the tank.

I'm so happy to see you ended up with one of these machines as well. They are pretty rare but so glad I know of 6 of them yours included.

Sims was actually based in my town.. Sadly the factory was removed after they moved down south..My neighbor worked there until he retired. Told me all about the machine and how great they are.

I have no idea where to go for glass.. I can tell you the front and rear were laminated glass.. Luckily they were flat..

I imagine there has to be a glass place out there that supplies for cars and trucks and this might be an avenue.

I ordered all the parts needed to get the new shifting linkage done but haven't had a chance to work on it..

I'm hoping to have the machine moving this week or next. I have some work for it.


----------



## ED008 (2 mo ago)

bubbagoat said:


> Flat piece, not price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Thanks Bubba. it is flat. I'm taking a cardboard template and the old gasket in to a shop tomorrow. I'll probably end up installing it myself though.


----------



## ED008 (2 mo ago)

> See below.


That is a great looking machine.. Does your machine still have the heater in it? Mine is missing.



> I think I've seen a picture of one standing on the floor of the cab? If that's it, no I don't.


So I looked up the Baldwin filter number you supplied.. No good on my machine. The filter on the transmission side is the one I'm looking for.. The photo of it is up above in the thread.



> OK. I saw the picture, but didn't figure out that was the one you were looking for. I'm still sorting out filters in the parts book to see what I can get and what I can use for equivalents.


I have not found a hydraulic filter outside of the return filter in the tank.



> It looks like the transmission fluid and the hydraulic fluid are the same, Hy-Tran. I just bought 15 gallons at Tractor Supply because my hydraulic fluid is full of water. I bought a filter element for the tank from NAPA because they're in stock and I got it in 2 days.





https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/traveller-premium-tractor-hydraulic-fluid-5-gal-t806391#





https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/FIL1433



I'm so happy to see you ended up with one of these machines as well. They are pretty rare but so glad I know of 6 of them yours included.

Sims was actually based in my town.. Sadly the factory was removed after they moved down south..My neighbor worked there until he retired. Told me all about the machine and how great they are.



> That's cool. When I look them up now, it looks like they're in Canada?!


I have no idea where to go for glass.. I can tell you the front and rear were laminated glass.. Luckily they were flat..

I imagine there has to be a glass place out there that supplies for cars and trucks and this might be an avenue.



> Yeah, that's the plan, as I responded to Bubbagoat above.


I ordered all the parts needed to get the new shifting linkage done but haven't had a chance to work on it..

I'm hoping to have the machine moving this week or next. I have some work for it.



> I hear ya. We have an incredibly nice stretch of weather and I need to get it in shape for the snow. I have 7 hydraulic hoses to put in.





> Thanks!





> Ed


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

Ed, On my machine the hydraulic and the trans oil are on different circuits. Completely separate from each other. 

Filter transmission IH part number 397 063 R1
Filter Hydraulic tank 613 788 C91

I bought the trans fluid from an IH dealer up in NH,


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)




----------



## ED008 (2 mo ago)

jlpservicesinc said:


> View attachment 83148


Correct. Different circuits. Same fluid as per the operator's manual - see attached. The Tractor Supply is supposed to be equivalent to the original B-6 as per the label on the bucket and the various groups I've checked. That's a source of endless debate though as you can imagine ; -)


----------



## ED008 (2 mo ago)

I'll take some pictures of what I think it is the TF filter tonight and see if I can find anything that looks like what you have sent a picture of.


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

Thanks.. So far I have I have done the trans fluid, the wiring hardness for the console and front and rear lights. 

I also replaced most the gauges (since the original were broken or missing) and installed red backlights vs white. 

The waterpump, both belts, adjusted the valves and replaced the glow plugs with Ford 7.3L ones.. All they need is to be chased 3/8x24tpi and go right in. 

I have not changed the hydraulic fluid in the main hydraulic tank as the guys said he added new fluid. 

I have a couple of leaks someplace so with the tank low it pretty much emptied out. 

So I will go to tractor supply for the fluid you picked up. 

The 5gallon pail of the High Tran was 100.00 and is a semi synthetic.. For the transmission I don't mind.. 

But the 24Gal of hydraulic fluid.. Well.. Especially with a few leaks.

Filter photos.


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

Today I went and met another cousin to our machines.. This one is pretty much original from what I could tell. Well other than the heater..

Few photos.


----------



## ED008 (2 mo ago)

That looks very familiar! Here's the picture of what I believe to be the transmission filter (the Baldwin), and another that looks like a coolant filter as per the picture!

My hydraulic was full of water. I drained a bit more that 5 gals - I'm hoping most of the other 10 gals went out when the hose blew. It was ugly looking.


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

Wow, that is some ugly hydraulic fluid.. I have an oil burner in the shop.. Be happy to burn it up.. 

I think they converted to the style of filter in your machine at a later date. The filter in my machine is in a solid steel high pressure cannister with oring seal.. Looks like it would stand up to a nuke.. I had to weld a huge nut on the bottom to get it apart. 

No coolant filter on my machine.. 

I'm planning on getting to the linkage on my machine tomorrow.. 

Does your shift linkage still have the spacers/bearings at the pivots on the rods?


----------



## ED008 (2 mo ago)

jlpservicesinc said:


> Wow, that is some ugly hydraulic fluid.. I have an oil burner in the shop.. Be happy to burn it up..


Yeah, that's where it's headed ; -)



jlpservicesinc said:


> Does your shift linkage still have the spacers/bearings at the pivots on the rods?


I don't know. I'll have to look and get back to you on it.


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

I spent some time getting shifting linkages back in shape.. Turns out the holes for the linkage were pretty egged out in the transfer bar. 

All the bushings were missing as well on the linkages.. Still in the bushings for the shifter and transfer bar just a little worn.


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)




----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

I threaded the long linkage rod for the heim joints both right and left hand thread for adjustability and have the matching heims.


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

Well, it was a successful day.. I was able to get the linkage installed but no running yet to test it out. 

Something was really wrong with the original linkage and I think along the way someone did not really know what they were doing nor cared.. As long as it went forwards and backwards that was all that was important.

The main linkage between the pivot and the transmission was way off compared to the factory original linkage. 

The shaft from the shifter to the front pivot had been welded once.. I think they modified the length here.

I had to make a new section that was nearly 1/2" shorter to get the detents in the transmission to match the selectors on the dash console. 

I had to relocate the neutral return spring since the new Heim joints were interfering.. Turns out this was rubbing even with the original linkage. 

So now all the joints are heim, all the pivots have Igus bearings installed and all new hardware..


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

Well it was a great day yesterday as I was able to start the machine and drive it. Low was still a little out but I believe it's just a little adjustment. 

Now r, n, l, and high work. 

The brakes do work but feel really out of adjustment. 

Started right up even with it colder yesterday. 

I ran the machine around for about 1 hr and moved some compost back some.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

jlpservicesinc said:


> Well it was a great day yesterday as I was able to start the machine and drive it. Low was still a little out but I believe it's just a little adjustment.
> 
> Now r, n, l, and high work.
> 
> ...


I bet you thought it was MAGIC to finally have your machine running and then moving, from the start of your thread I have admired this machine and when I picture this in my head with the cab, backhoe removed and the steering and loader to the rear, reminds me of the IH Hough front end loader from the 60's and 70's era, they were a great machine too.

Your restoration efforts are finally paying off.


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

FredM. It was magic for sure. I'm a worry wart about transmissions and such.. I don't have a great track record with auto transmissions.. So.. 

But.. with this said.. I did get out there and push the compost around some more.. I ran it for about 1hr.. 

The trans oil pressure was 175psi at the highest.. The idle engine oil pressure was a little low at 10psi but comes up to 45psi when on throttle. 

The temp gauge works perfectly.. 

The amp gauge I believe is hooked up backwards as it reads low.. there were no + or - on the gauges so had to just wire things like in the manual.. 

I believe the fuel injection pump needs rebuild.. It's pretty smokey and has a tendency to pulse some. I added some auto trans fluid to the fuel to clean things up some. I'll run it again tomorrow and if things don't get better after another hour or so have harder work.. I'll pull the pump and send it out for rebuild.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't know what pump your tractor is using and it is likely a bit tired.
But, I would consider getting the injectors rebuilt either first or at the same time.


----------



## jlpservicesinc (8 mo ago)

LouNY, I have an injector tester and will take them out and test them when I send the pump in.. 

the injectors now are pretty pricey from what I can see.. Do you have a place you use, Purchase or rebuild? 

The pump is a Roosta (Stanadyne) DB. All the parts are available..


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I haven't had to do any injectors in a long time , my last ones were on an Oliver 1550.
They needed new springs and tips, back then it was around $20 per injector.
Those were the pencil type nozzle that sprayed across the cylinder head and into a precombustion cell,
or as they called it a power cell.
Could give the pumpguy on here a shout and see what he has.


----------



## ED008 (2 mo ago)

JLP! Sorry for not getting back sooner, but I've been replacing hydraulic hoses (12 in all), the battery (with a 2D instead of the 8D it came with) and the window in the back for the hoe operator. After filling with new hydraulic fluid, we started it up. The last time it ran was when I received it at the end of September, and it was a little rough starting and running to begin as you can see from the picture, but it cleared up after running for a little bit and the exhaust was clear. After operating the hoe and bucket, the hydraulic fluid has a creamy tinge, but I'm going run it before probably changing it out again in the spring.
My friend Ricky drove it a little and lo and behold, we found the shift linkage needs work, and the throttle linkage sticks. So, I've been working on getting to the shift linkage. In going through your thread, I found that your work on that is very interesting. I'm hoping mine won't require so much corrective action, but you can tell the bushings are pretty sloppy just by trying to operate it.
A couple of things:
1) if you're still looking for a heater, this might work??








International 3850 HVAC Parts for Sale


International 3850 HVAC Parts for sale. Enjoy our hassle-free online checkout or call to speak to an expert.




www.vanderhaags.com




2) Do you still need a picture of the backhoe pivot? I cleaned out the mess that was in there as per the picture, and probably should have taken a picture before I put the hoses back in, but let me know.


----------

